# Best looking Direct Vent Fireplace



## John McDonald

I'm getting a house built and my builder is installing a gas fireplace and I just wanted some suggestions on a top of the line fireplace.


----------



## webby3650

It really kinda depends on what you want from a unit. Heat, little heat or no heat.
 There are so many options out there it is hard to say what is the best.  The Greenbriar from Mendota is a great unit.

Also look at the Fireplace Extraordinaire from Travis Industries.


----------



## John McDonald

I want heat and high efficiency


----------



## DAKSY

The question is WAY too subjective, John. You can ask 10 people in here & you will get 10 different answers. Read what you can find on-line. Go to hearth shops, or at least go to the shop that works with your builder, & look at the different models available. Grab some brochures. Once you find a couple that you are waffling over, THEN ask in here. One of us will probably have had experience with anything out there & we can tell you the pluses & minuses of a particular model...The bottom line is that it has to be YOUR decision.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

And then ask the wife, because her decision is the real right one.  

Matt


----------



## Heatsource

check our Valor products, very very nice flame and faces


----------



## Ironhorse74

The top three gas fireplaces are

1) Mendota
2) Mendota
3) Mendota

Nothing is built better, Mendota's flames blow everything else out of the water

Brad


----------



## Jeffrey Cook

You should consider a gas stove instead of the fireplace.  I agree with the others that this is subjective, but check out the Jotul website and look at the gas stoves.  you have more heat going right into the room without a blower fan.  and, maybe at least some potential to warm up a can of beans on top if the power goes out.


----------



## Ironhorse74

Jeffrey Cook said:


> You should consider a gas stove instead of the fireplace.  I agree with the others that this is subjective, but check out the Jotul website and look at the gas stoves.  you have more heat going right into the room without a blower fan.  and, maybe at least some potential to warm up a can of beans on top if the power goes out.



I disagree 80% with you. A good high performance gas fireplace will out do a free standing stove every day of the week. Almost all the heat is radiant heat out through the glass. The blowers only add 3-5% to the efficiency. With higher btu's a good gas fireplace will out heat a free standing unit everyday of the week.

The 20% is heating a can of beans. I have however seen enough melted TV's and candles above mantles to think the fireplace will just take a little longer.

Brad


----------



## STOVEGUY11

Mendota


----------



## DAKSY

Like I said in my first post, the question is subjective, & the answers the OP has received reflect that.
I've serviced both Valor & Mendota & agree they are fine units, but I haven't seen enough different models to define either one as "The Best Looking." As an installer & sales person, I dealt mostly with Regency & Heat N Glo, with some Enviro & Jotul thrown in the mix & each of THOSE brands have plusses & minuses, but I wouldn't make the statement that one of them was "The Best," either. Once again it's what YOU (or your SO) think looks best in YOUR home. Couple years ago, I installed a HnG 550TRS in a guy's house & he wanted no logs or embers & ABSOLUTELY no yellow flames. Only blue to match his decor. Looked stupid to me, but I've been told (more than once) that all of my taste is in my mouth...


----------



## John Gabel

I installed a Mendota this last fall.  It looks great and has heated the area nicely.


----------



## Ironhorse74

Daksy, Regency, Enviro, and Travis, don't copy Mendota because it is the worst looking unit


----------



## stovelark

Hi John    lots of suggestions, lots of fireplaces.  Depending on how many bags of money you have to spend.
For high end units, Mendota and Town & Country are wonderful heating units. Enviro, Heat N Glo, Travis are all great value fireplaces. For budget-minded folks, Napoleon and Heatilator are a couple to look at- altho they have costly, very nice units too. Don't forget the guy setting up the burner has a lot to do with how it looks, adjusting the air shutter (if LP). putting rockwool in strategic areas, the ember stones, that is important too. Good luck looking, lots of good units out there.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair




----------



## DAKSY

mygasfireplacerepair said:


>





Nice. I'm not a "clean-face" or a herringbone look guy, but that looks really nice.


----------



## Ironhorse74

mygasfireplacerepair said:


>




Yawn it's OK for a low end unit. Certainly not up to contemporary standards for high performance gas fireplaces.

 Brad


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair

> Yawn it's OK for a low end unit. Certainly not up to contemporary standards for high performance gas fireplaces.
> 
> Brad


 
Why?


----------

